# Adios !!



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

Well sold my Mk2 TT 2.0 TFSi this week privately after 8 months of ownership, mainly sold due to two factors, this was my first Audi and was not impressed at all with the build quality, too many issues that needed sorting to fully enjoy the car, i do not keep my cars long so could not be bothered making continual trips to the dealer to get the issues sorted, the second reason was that current second hand values are very good and lost only Â£500 on the car over 8 months !!

Overall i would say that the TT is the best looking car for the money, the performance and handling are excellant and was very nice to own and live with on a day to day basis but let down severely by the support and pathethic customer care from Audi UK and their dealers.

The only problem now is that my new car does not arrive until early/mid August, a BMW 335i Coupe M Sport. More practical than the TT, faster, better handling but not as eye catching as the TT. I just hope that the build quality is better and that the dealer and manufacturers attitude to customer care is better than Audi, can't be much worse in my experience :!:

Adios


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

Hey coley,
Sorry to see you go. Shame it wasn't the car that lost you, but the Audi support.
"Are you listening Audi UK?!!!!"

Personally speaking, I've had no problems at all so far (okay, okay - so my TT is only 6 weeks and 1,600 miles old :roll:  ).

Good luck with the Beemer. My friend has an M3 and it's a nice motor. He prefers my S-Tronic to his SMG though  .

L8tr.


----------



## jam225 (Jun 24, 2003)

Best of luck with the new car Coley, the 335 is a sweet motor 8)

Oh, and remember and ask the dealer to activate the indicators for you before you pick it up :wink:


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Sorry to see Audi have let you down like this. I have had a very bad experience with them myself and know how you feel. But seems I am willing to try again. Really hoping I won't be following your steps - we shall see.

You will enjoy the 335 and the BMW dealers are amongst the best.

Good luck [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

ps just because you don't own a TT doesn't mean we don't want to see pictures of your new baby!


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

Guys only a few months a go I had a squeeling match with the sales director in audi belfast as I had left my car in to have a speaker repaired under warranty about 15 times - The last time i left it in they smashed the windscreen and employeed stevie wonder to fit a new one - Then when going to get the sales manager to show him the poorly fitted seals around the new glass my car went missing for 45 minutes from the dealers site. It came back and it had over 60 mile on the clock. (i had taken a photo on the speedo as i was suspicious of the milage on previous days) I swore blind id never buy from them again and basically told them to fk off in broad day light - 2 weeks ago I went back cap in hand and ordered a TT!!! ARGH!! there are 2 Audi dealers in NI both owned by the Agnew group - Their Customer Service is pretty poor but they makes nice broom brooms. I also hear drugs are bad for you and the dealers are bad boys but when your hooked your hooked!


----------



## iknight (Jul 4, 2007)

Totally agree. My TT MK11 is the seventh Audi on the trot that I have owned. Loved everyone of them. The thing is Audi, and I'm talking dealerships here, totaly blight the 'ownership appeal'. In the past I have actually put up with the more 'minor problems' with the cars rather than let the dealership have the car for the day. It's not just the service depatments, I have found buying the cars to be dreadfull. I now actually just ring the dealership to buy - if I could go online and plop a car in a virtual basket then I would do that. But you'd still have the vehicle preparation to contend with - blemishes concealed, number plates stuck on with double sided sticky tape (that one really winds me up, on a Â£30k+ car!), etc. The experience this time was doubly worse with the MK11 TT as the dealers were acting as if they were doing me a favour in actually letting me buy one. This resulted in my car sitting in the dealers showroom for over a week, despite them taking my hefty deposit, because they hadn't had the replacement car from Audi to put in it's place.
It is a real shame, what are truly superb cars let down by a sub standard dealership network. I buy the company cars for staff at work and both VW and BMW knock the Audi dealerships into fits. Come on HO sit up and take notice - start by insisting that every Service Depatment is continually manned (or womanned) throughout the day and doesn't envolve three or more calls to get through, that would be good.

Despite the Dealerships the TT has proved to be a stunning car to own. A car that actually makes me smile to myself each time I see for the first time each morning. Only hope it stays away from the dealerships.


----------



## sico (Feb 6, 2003)

Couldnt agree more. I went to two dealers before buying my car through a PCP company.

Both dealers didnt seem to want to sell cars, maybe they dont get paid commision? It was the worst experience I have had in any car dealership and I went to a few including Ford, BMW, Merc and Nissan.

I looked around 2 TT's for >20 minutes and not one salesperson bothered to come over and ask if I needed any help.

I looked for a PCP company with good customer feedback and went with them.

If Audi dealers dont want my 37,000 then so be it!

I feel sorry for the guys who put in the hard work at Audi to design and make the cars only to be pushed to these morons to sell them!


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

I was going to consider the A5 or S5 but due to the issues with Audi UK and the dealer i just couldn't bring myself to give Audi anymore of my money and hope that their customer care and attitude would change 

Like everybody has stated it's a pity because the product and design is the best, you will always get teething problems with a new model in my opinion, its how the problems are dealt with, so disappointing !


----------



## GRANNY (Jun 18, 2002)

Hi
The owners on dealerships must go on courses on how to be as awkward and up help as possible. I get audi driver every month and I have written to them and suggested that when they do their annual awards they should have one for the worst dealer, I am quite sure this would be more vigourously sported than the best. I took a load TTOC stuff into them and they promised to give one to every new TT owner. I know 5 people who have bought TT from them since and never had one. The lowest trick is though they promised a major prize for the charity auction at TT07 after numerous visits guess what no prize. This was the lower than a snakes belly in my mind. [b]AUDI UK SACK ALL DEALERS[/b]
Granny's other haf


----------



## T7 Doc (Jun 28, 2007)

This is a serious email from me to dealer

fk me have you forgot as well ;o)

Aye I'll come in tomorrow morning if thats ok - I want another free ice lolly though and i want that good looking receptionist girl to feed it to me while sitting on my lap telling me about her female lusts - saying im getting no money off!

Let me know if tomorrow morning is ok!

Cheers
Barry

****** wrote:
> Barry,
>
> Would it better if you came back and we redid the order together?
> Regards,
>
> *****
> ***********
> Luxury & Performance Specialist
> 
> Isaac Agnew Audi
> 2 Boucher Way
> Belfast
> BT12 6RE
> DD: *
> Fax: 02890 > Email: *****@agnews.co.uk
> 
>
>
> 
> IMPORTANT: This message is private and confidential. If you have received this message in error, please notify us and remove it from your system.
>
> 
>
> Isaac Agnew Ltd is a limited company registered in Northern Ireland.
> Registered number: NI10842 Registered office: 18 Boucher Way, Belfast, BT12 6RE.
> 
>
> Please note that Isaac Agnew Ltd may monitor email traffic data and also the content of email for the purposes of security and staff training.
> 
>
> This message (and any associated files) is intended only for the use of [email protected] and may contain information that is confidential, subject to copyright or constitutes a trade secret. If you are not [email protected] you are hereby notified that any dissemination, copying or distribution of this message, or files associated with this message, is strictly prohibited. If you have received this message in error, please notify us immediately by replying to the message and deleting it from your computer. Any views or opinions presented are solely those of the author ********@agnews.co.uk and do not necessarily represent those of the company.
> 
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: Barry F.O'Doherty [mailto:[email protected]] Sent: 05 July 2007 17:26
> To: ******
> Subject: TTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
>
> Hi ******
>
> Can you let me know soon what the spec of my car is its been so long i > cant remember a
> fkin thing about it plus i want to make a few changes like adding 19"s
> and interior changes
>
> Cheers
> Barry


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Bye Coley !


----------



## vagman (Sep 6, 2002)

GRANNY said:


> Hi
> The owners on dealerships must go on courses on how to be as awkward and up help as possible. I get audi driver every month and I have written to them and suggested that when they do their annual awards they should have one for the worst dealer, I am quite sure this would be more vigourously sported than the best. I took a load TTOC stuff into them and they promised to give one to every new TT owner. I know 5 people who have bought TT from them since and never had one. The lowest trick is though they promised a major prize for the charity auction at TT07 after numerous visits guess what no prize. This was the lower than a snakes belly in my mind. [b]AUDI UK SACK ALL DEALERS[/b]
> Granny's other haf


A couple of swift ones after work, per chance. :roll:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

Yep, my MK2 TT is up for sale for exactly the same reason: dealerships. I have ordered its replacement today and am looking forward to getting it early in September.


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

tehdarkstar said:


> Yep, my MK2 TT is up for sale for exactly the same reason: dealerships. I have ordered its replacement today and am looking forward to getting it early in September.


So what's next?


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

Adios Rebel


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

See you at the BMW-forum this winter :wink:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

FinFerNan said:


> tehdarkstar said:
> 
> 
> > Yep, my MK2 TT is up for sale for exactly the same reason: dealerships. I have ordered its replacement today and am looking forward to getting it early in September.
> ...


I'm switching over to the dark side mate... 









http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=92238


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

What model are u getting :?:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

coley said:


> What model are u getting :?:


Have a look here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/viewtopic.php?t=92238. It's all there.


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Well my experience of Beemer dealerships (sales) was short but crap, the Audi salesman actually took time over me and followed up my test drive etc. unlike the BMW garage who didn't even bother to phone me to follow up but clearly expected me to just run in with my deposit :lol:

Ultimately I bought an Audi because i preferred the car 8)

Anyone that changes thier brand/car 'cos of a dealership obviously doesn't like the car they have.

There are good and bad dealerships with every marque and i can tell you Wood of Bournemouth are crap don't even get me started with the crap service i've received on our Cooper S :evil:


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

I generally change my car every 12 months and i can state in my experience that Audi is the worst dealer network and worst manufacturer in terms of customer support and customer care i have experienced. I do not want to spend 10 out of 12 months having issues with the dealer or Audi UK over the car, so i decided to sell. The good second hand values of the MK2 also help me make the decision to cut my losses.

The MK2 TT is a brilliant car which is let down by a supposidly premuim brand / manufacturer, i wouldn't expect the level of service that i have received from brands such as Kia, fiat etc.

My experience of BMW so far is good, they always return my calls, the dealership is far better than Audi in terms attitude and presentation and was more than happy with how i have been dealt with so far. The opposite can be said of the way i was treated by the Audi dealership before i bought the TT, i got the impression they where doing me a favour selling me the car and taking my money :roll:


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

BMW are very good in my experience but I do agree with some comments that the experience can very with different dealers.

Not so sure the 335 is the best car if you change every 12 months, I'd expect to get well spanked on residuals if you do, although I'm sure it will be such a good car that you don't want to sell it [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

I agree with wondermikie and digimeister, it depends on the dealer. I've had 3 BMWs - 4 if you include a Mini Cooper S. Two were good, one was average and the other one was awful. I've also had good service from our local Ford dealer on my wife's last Galaxy, and now her new S-Max (they won our repeat business).
My Audi dealer has been okay so far - but I've not had any service issues yet, so I can only judge them on sales care prior to delivery. The salesman was good - very communicative.

The best service I've ever had was from Porsche (I used 3 main dealers over two cars), but you pay for it - and Porsche Reading's outsourced body-shop (in Slough), are really terrible - thay can't match paint colours for toffee - it took them 3 attempts. :? 
.


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

digimeisTTer said:


> Well my experience of Beemer dealerships (sales) was short but crap, the Audi salesman actually took time over me and followed up my test drive etc. unlike the BMW garage who didn't even bother to phone me to follow up but clearly expected me to just run in with my deposit :lol:
> 
> Ultimately I bought an Audi because i preferred the car 8)
> 
> ...


You're right, the dealerships are not the only reason why I'm changing the car. TBH, I hate to admit but I'm a bit tired of FWD and to get my TT to withstand the many trackdays I want to do will take about Â£5~6K worth of modifications. On top of that I quite fancied the more focused sports car experience of the Z4 Coupe, so I decided to give it a go.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

coley said:


> I generally change my car every 12 months and i can state in my experience that Audi is the worst dealer network and worst manufacturer in terms of customer support and customer care i have experienced. I do not want to spend 10 out of 12 months having issues with the dealer or Audi UK over the car, so i decided to sell. The good second hand values of the MK2 also help me make the decision to cut my losses.
> 
> The MK2 TT is a brilliant car which is let down by a supposidly premuim brand / manufacturer, i wouldn't expect the level of service that i have received from brands such as Kia, fiat etc.
> 
> My experience of BMW so far is good, they always return my calls, the dealership is far better than Audi in terms attitude and presentation and was more than happy with how i have been dealt with so far. The opposite can be said of the way i was treated by the Audi dealership before i bought the TT, i got the impression they where doing me a favour selling me the car and taking my money :roll:


Ever tried Citroen?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

tehdarkstar said:


> digimeisTTer said:
> 
> 
> > Well my experience of Beemer dealerships (sales) was short but crap, the Audi salesman actually took time over me and followed up my test drive etc. unlike the BMW garage who didn't even bother to phone me to follow up but clearly expected me to just run in with my deposit :lol:
> ...


So whats happening with the R8??


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

Yes i have tried citroen, wife bought a saxo couple of years ago, much better in terms of customer service, car wasn't much good though :lol: but i didn't pay Â£27000 for the saxo, :wink:


----------



## tehdarkstar (Jul 24, 2006)

wallsendmag said:


> So whats happening with the R8??


I'm keeping my place in the waiting list for the time being. That is a completely different car and I would expect it to be a lot more track focused than the TT. Also it is a too good proposition to say no. By the time I get it my short memory will have forgotten of all the problems I had with Audi dealers...


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

tehdarkstar said:


> wallsendmag said:
> 
> 
> > So whats happening with the R8??
> ...


It may be a different car but its the same dealers :?


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

coley said:


> Yes i have tried citroen, wife bought a saxo couple of years ago, much better in terms of customer service, car wasn't much good though :lol: but i didn't pay Â£27000 for the saxo, :wink:


Obviously not the dealers I went to then :evil:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

coley said:


> Yes i have tried citroen, wife bought a saxo couple of years ago, much better in terms of customer service, car wasn't much good though :lol: but i didn't pay Â£27000 for the saxo, :wink:


Obviously not the dealers I went to then :evil:


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

My new motor - 335i M Sport Coupe!! 

Just to make u jealous 

The performance and handling is awesome :!: See it beat the new S5 this week on 5th Gear


----------



## deason (Apr 6, 2007)

I notice youve not done any pictures inside


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

There u go  Got to admit not as nice as the TT but more room and initial impression is that the interior is better quality & fit than TT and no rattles :wink:


----------



## Rebel (Feb 12, 2005)

Nice car Coley !

Don't like the black windows at the back, but do like the 3 Coupe, and the wheels you choosed.
Good luck, and enjoy it :wink:


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

Cheers Rebel  Just got to run it in before fully enjoying it :!: The engine is so smooth and the power delivery is sublime with a very nice engine note :wink:


----------



## smartartkid (Aug 20, 2007)

If you feel a bit pi**ed at Audi why not let em know?? Grrrr!! http://myaudi.audi.co.uk/myaudi/startCo ... plate.html [smiley=furious3.gif]
All a bit worrying from my point of view, I've just placed my order! Gulp!! [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

That was part of my problem, and one of the reasons i sold the car and would probably not buy another (seriously considered the A5/S5) but could not bring myself to even go into another Audi dealers to look at one due to the way i was treated with the TT. i did contact Audi customer services several times to assist me in resolving the issues with my car but they where useless and unwilling to assist me or even the dealer and just kept referring me back to the dealer or getting the dealer to contact me. Which did not achieve anything except wind me up :x

Hope u have better luck than i had


----------



## moore11 (Oct 1, 2006)

Hope you enjoy the 335i MSport, my father got a black 335i about 2 mths ago, it is a superb machine.
I am very saddened to hear of your experiences with Audi customer care...I don't know why they have such arrogance...even the Porsche dealers are way more approachable...the Audi people have a very "well if you don't buy it, there's a big queue behind you and they will" attitude which isn't good enough. The guys in Belfast Audi have just started treating me well recently after buying 3 TT's and an S3 of them in a space of 7 years (I'm on first name terms with them now)...about time. I don't blame you for not wanting to give Audi more money....and hey, the 335i, what a car!! But I notice you've mentioned Audi's build quality in a few threads...I honestly think you were just unlucky with your 2.0TFSI TT...when it comes to build quality the Audi brand is widely regarded as the Boss! I've had 3 TT's, all rock solid, no problems, and my Father's 335i has already had a problem with one of its Turboes (he found fluid leaking in the garage after 2 weeks)...but BMW fixed it immediately and were very apologetic....when it comes to build there's nothing between an Audi or Beemer but with either you can just be unlucky, but the BMW garages are definitely better places to be and the 335i I've heard is better than the S5 and the last M3.
All the best with the car.


----------



## tt200 (Jan 29, 2007)

I'm sure it must be great to drive......I just can't live with the looks of the new BMW's.

I was very happy with my last BMW but won't be buying another until they fire Chris bangle.

http://www.petitiononline.com/STOPCB/petition.html


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

It's got a facia that looks like my grandmother's sideboard. The exterior looks like every other BMW but with less doors.

Boring! How much did you say you paid. Whatever it was you were robbed.

Phil



coley said:


> There u go  Got to admit not as nice as the TT but more room and initial impression is that the interior is better quality & fit than TT and no rattles :wink:


----------



## senwar (Apr 21, 2003)

philbur said:


> It's got a facia that looks like my grandmother's sideboard. The exterior looks like every other BMW but with less doors.
> 
> Boring! How much did you say you paid. Whatever it was you were robbed.
> 
> Phil


Pleasant!


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

Philbur, each to their own, but thanks for your comments anyway. At the end of the day it was my choice and i'm happy with it  I have not known alot of Norwegians but the one's I have come across where polite and courteous but i suppose you always get one no matter what Country you come from :wink: I would suggest you attend some kind of anger management course as you obviously have some personal issues that you need to address 

Thanks to Moore11 and others who have provided a more constructive and positive response to the post / pics 8)


----------



## philbur (Apr 15, 2007)

Relax Corey, you have to learn to recognise when somebody's tugging your chain. What did you expect when posting the virtues of a BMW on a TT forum, especially when in the doing you take a couple of sideswipes at the TT.

Good luck with your new car.



coley said:


> Philbur, each to their own, but thanks for your comments anyway. At the end of the day it was my choice and i'm happy with it  I have not known alot of Norwegians but the one's I have come across where polite and courteous but i suppose you always get one no matter what Country you come from :wink: I would suggest you attend some kind of anger management course as you obviously have some personal issues that you need to address
> 
> Thanks to Moore11 and others who have provided a more constructive and positive response to the post / pics 8)


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

ok, no worries 8) But was also tugging your chain


----------



## marcusgilbert (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm not tugging anyone's chain when I say that it looks BOOOORING!!!

Chris Bangle has single-handedly ruined the 'driver-focused' appeal of BMW's - especially the interior. I've had three BMW's in the past - two were brand new and bought with my own money (not a company car). So I am speaking from 1st-hand experience of someone who paid a lot of money to BMW.
In the past, Mercs were the bland, flat-dashboarded 'taxi' cars, and BMW's were the sporty "ultimate driving machine". Now, Mercs are the better looking of the brands and BMW have become the ugly sister. The interior looks like it was pulled from a sunseeker boat.
Meanwhile, Audi have grown faster than both brands because people are putting their cash down to vote that Audi make the better-looking cars.

I'll bet you're bored with the BMW is less than 6 months. :wink:


----------



## TommyTippee (May 31, 2007)

bye bye coley

Sorry to see you go. I have been a BMW man for 18 years, 8x 5 series and the dealer service was a revelation. They have it nailed down. I was always treated with the utmost respect and courtesy even with obscure, untraceable faults they have an audio/visual link with Bracknell to discuss problems with BMW engineers. My last experience was a little different, however, I got a call in Jan about changing, went to look what they were offering, turned it down and was then offered a Bracknell car that looked good. Monday they rang with the deal and it was a piss take, so hence my first Audi, the rest is history. My old BMW dealer has been taken over and the new bunch don't have the same ethos, more like a bunch of barrow boys. BMW have the cust service issue nailed down but it can be dealer specific how it is applied. Pick your dealer and stick with them. Have no experience yet of Audi service other than trying to buy a bulb kit for France, nice helpful chappie but f****** useless. Came out with a side light and stop light bulb!

Anyway, don't disapear, your experience with the BM will be of great interest to the forum

All the best


----------



## FinFerNan (Feb 28, 2007)

Coley

Thanks for posting the pictures of your new baby.

It seems a long time ago since you sold your TT! As you can see I got mine now!!

The BM looks well sweet mate - I am sure you will have no probs with that. Echo what Tommy says - pop in from time to time


----------



## coley (Oct 2, 2006)

Cheers i will


----------

